# DOJ Posts Online Editions of its 2010 ADA Standards



## mark handler (Dec 6, 2010)

DOJ Posts Online Editions of its 2010 ADA Standards

The Department of Justice (DOJ) has posted official editions of its new 2010 ADA standards and companion guidance on its ADA website. The new publications include provisions from DOJ’s regulations that implement the standards and set effective dates in order to bring together in one source all relevant information on using the standards in new construction and alterations.  Additional design requirements that supplement the standards are also integrated into this edition.  The standards are available in both HTML and PDF formats.  A 170-page companion guide further explains requirements in the standards and regulations and provides commentary on specific provisions.

http://links.govdelivery.com/track?type=click&enid=bWFpbGluZ2lkPTExMTE1NTQmbWVzc2FnZWlkPVBSRC1CVUwtMTExMTU1NCZkYXRhYmFzZWlkPTEwMDEmc2VyaWFsPTEyNzY2ODk4NjAmZW1haWxpZD1tYXJrLmhhbmRsZXJAZ21haWwuY29tJnVzZXJpZD1tYXJrLmhhbmRsZXJAZ21haWwuY29tJmZsPSZleHRyYT1NdWx0aXZhcmlhdGVJZD0mJiY=&&&104&&&http://www.ada.gov/2010ADAstandards_index.htm


----------



## Yikes (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks, Mark - these are really helpful.  I note that the commentary has some before (1991) / after (2010) comparisons of single-accomodation toilet rooms on pdf pages 101-107.

How do you think these compare with California Title 24 requriements?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 6, 2010)

Yikes said:
			
		

> How do you think these compare with California Title 24 requriements?


There are still conflicts


----------



## MarkRandall (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link. This is useful, but not as useful as it should be.

DOJ published these as secure PDFs. Won't even open in my Acrobat v.6, so I must use Reader to open. Since it's secured, I can't extract a single page or small section to send to clients/consultant for discussion. If anyone finds another source to an unsecured version, please post a link.


----------



## Examiner (Dec 7, 2010)

I use Acrobat 8.2 Professional.  It allows me to copy parts or make snap shots of parts.  I also tried the one I downloaded with Acrobat Reader 7 and I could copy text.

Here is a link I used to get the PDF from the site.  It does say secured but I saved it to my computer and still could copy from it.

http://www.ada.gov/2010ADAstandards_index.htm

I downloaded the "2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design (PDF-print version)"


----------



## MarkRandall (Dec 7, 2010)

Copy and paste does work, so that's a work around. I have a habit of printing (or extracting) a full page or a series of pages when trying to discuss an issue with someone who doesn't have the same resources. I just don't see the point of a secured file from DOJ when it should be freely distributed. Not like there's a copyright issue.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Mark a great look into whats to come

here in RI we may adopt in early as we just changed to 2009 ICC series in July 2010

which has 2003 still referenced in


----------



## jpranch (Dec 7, 2010)

DOJ, Department of Jests, jerks, joints, just do nothing right! How long has it taken them? Perhaps, just perhaps, sometime after 2020 this will all go into effect. Get the feds out of this!


----------



## CaliforniaArchitectCE.com (Dec 10, 2010)

MarkRandall said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the link. This is useful, but not as useful as it should be.DOJ published these as secure PDFs. Won't even open in my Acrobat v.6, so I must use Reader to open. Since it's secured, I can't extract a single page or small section to send to clients/consultant for discussion. If anyone finds another source to an unsecured version, please post a link.


Just use a virtual printer to create a new pdf with the pages you specify. There are a number of free options available.


----------



## CaliforniaArchitectCE.com (Dec 10, 2010)

Yikes said:
			
		

> How do you think these compare with California Title 24 requriements?


I haven't done a complete review yet but as Mark said, there are conflicts. There will always be conflicts I'm afraid.

I hope the CBC gets certified soon.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 10, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck getting certified through DOJ. Perhaps it might, maybe, perhaps, possibly, could be, considered sometime in the next century? That is a optimistic time frame at best!


----------

